
ZType – typing game - dsego
http://zty.pe
======
xhedley
I like the design choice of chilled music and graphics which contrasts with
the game objective of typing fast. Makes me want to type as fast as I can
while remaining perfectly relaxed.

------
Elessar
I'd love to be able to start at higher levels. Depending on your WPM, the
first few minutes are somewhat boring... but if you keep grinding for long
enough, it's quite challenging.

Especially when the capital ships start shooting!

------
johnhenry
The "load your own text" option is a really fun way to read articles and
blogposts. Check out
[http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-Type](http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-Type)

------
dsr_
It's fine... but I have to ask: is it really good to have another game in
which you can't win?

You can complete a level -- but then a new, faster one starts. Change the
semantics to "You won Level N!" and add an optional cookie to remember your
high-scores, and this becomes a much more positive game.

------
croon
This is not meant as saying "old news", but merely asking, is this new? I
remember seeing something like this as the first HTML5 game I encountered a
few years ago. Not sure if it was specifically this or just same concept.

Nevertheless, good fun! I had Typing of the Dead for Dreamcast with a keyboard
and played the crap out of that. Even more so than the regular House of the
Dead which I also had.

~~~
nielsole
According to the website
[http://phoboslab.org/#games](http://phoboslab.org/#games) it is from 2011. I
remember playing and enjoying it around that time, too.

------
nayuki
I played this game years ago and enjoyed it.

To make my life more interesting, I tried making a bot to play a game. I
noticed the game ignores wrong keystrokes and there is no penalty.

So my bot cyclically types the letters A through Z at a few hundred keys per
second. It really does the trick!

~~~
geeio
I bet sorting the letters by frequency in the English alphabet would make it
faster.

------
tbarbugli
I actually had some fun. I love how the shooting sound adapts to your typing!

------
intull
I used to play the first version of this game [1]. This seems to be more
intense and faster. Oh, and you can get the music here [2].

[1]: [http://phoboslab.org/ztype/v1.html](http://phoboslab.org/ztype/v1.html)

[2]: [http://nofatenetmusic.bandcamp.com/album/the-phoboslab-
works](http://nofatenetmusic.bandcamp.com/album/the-phoboslab-works)

------
htns
Doesn't work with vimium, or probably any browser extensions with single key
shortcuts - pressing T opens a new tab and so on.

~~~
justtopostthis3
Press i in Vimium, ctrl-z in Pentadactyl, or shift+esc in Vimperator, and they
will pass everything except esc (shift+esc in vimperator) to the page.

~~~
htns
Thanks! I did read vimium's readme years ago, but in the meantime I had
totally forgotten about insert mode.

------
Asturaz
Missing Dvorak support in the phone

------
danbruc
As a non-touch typist, what is a good score or wave to reach if you are a fast
touch typist?

~~~
TravisDick
I'm not sure if I'm a fast touch typist, but I reliably make it to round 24
with around 95% accuracy. I've never passed round 26

~~~
jstimpfle
That seems really fast. I topped out at level 22. However in the "load text
mode" (link on this) it's easier; my laptop died in level 28.

------
beders
and then you press backspace and you are back in hackernews!

------
Zekio
fun little game, gets quite hard after a few min

------
cryptrash
1400 at 7am, I call that pretty good.

~~~
tmd83
1200 after three game. I tend to mistype sometimes and it hitches onto some
word I am not noticing and looses me precious few seconds :(

~~~
cryptrash
Yeah I noticed that too. I wax assuming that it would target the word nearest
the bottom that starts with the letter I start with, but I don't think that is
the case. Not sure, but not def tripped me up a couple times. No excuses
though, definitely need to get faster.

